# MSI Racing and Hobbies 2nd Anniversary Race



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

Our 2nd Anniversary race will be held on Saturday September 25th. This will be a one day event. Entries will be limited to 150 or 100 people, please register early to make sure you don't miss out!

We will begin the first of four qualifiers at 10am sharp. We will have road course practice all day (11am-8pm) on Friday the 24th and oval practice all day (11am-8pm) on Thursday the 23rd. The race will be held in the same format as The Snowbirds in Florida, road course will be run counter clockwise. Trophies will be given out to the top 3 finishers in each class as well as the Top Qualifier in each class. Entry fees will be $20 for the first class and $12 for each additional class. We will be putting down the "ICE" for the oval classes.

Classes that will be run (more may be added but must have at least 8 entries):

17.5 Rubber Touring Car
13.5 Single Cell 1/12 Scale
13.5 World GT
25.5 VTA

13.5 Oval Car
17.5 Oval Truck
13.5 Oval Touring Car Foam
Stock Slash Oval

If you have any questions please feel free to contact me directly or the store.

MSI Racing and Hobbies 
29925 Groesbeck Hwy
Roseville, MI 48066

586-552-4425

[email protected]
www.msircracing.com


----------



## ALeeBuck (Oct 1, 2009)

What time do doors open that day?


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

*Race Start Time*

The doors will open at 7am and we are going to shoot for a 10am start time.


----------



## jhwnissan (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome! That's the day after my birthday! I wont be at work on the 24th so perhaps I will come in and practice.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

What if we only have five people for a class? Do have parts in stock for different cars? What tires do you guys run there?


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

*Entry List*

It was requested that I post who is going to be running the Anniversary Race so far...so this is the list I know of for sure:

17.5 Rubber:
Dave Johnson
Gabe Hoban
Willie Thomas
James Reilly
Barry Z
Fred Kowalke
Ray Cappel
Mike Smola
Alston Kelso
John St. Amant
Matt Kennedy
Erik Wippler
Todd Bigelow
Tim Stamper

1/12 Scale:
Will Jossens
Jeremy Otis
Dave Johnson
Gabe Hoban
Ray Cappel

VTA:
Heather Reilly
Julie Thomas
Joe O'Connor
Matt Prange
Tom McGarry
Erik Wippler
Todd Bigelow

Oval Car:
Marc Irby
Bill Irby
Adam Buchholtz
Bob Silveri
Bob Zohr
Greg Qualls
Adam Scoggins
Ted Moco
John Motura

Oval truck:
Marc Irby
Bill Irby
Adam Scoggins
Adam Buchholtz
Fred Kowalke
Al Newman
Greg Qualls
Tom McGarry
Bob Zohr
Bob Silveri
Mitch Ferdig
John Motura

Oval Slash:
Bill Irby
Bob Zohr
Bob Silveri
John Motura
Tom Zbobien
Al Newman
Adam Buchholtz


I may have left a few out, I apologize if I did. I heard several guys from the Gate may be coming and I'm sure the Grand Rapids guys will make it out too. If you are planning on attending please add your name!! Should be an awesome crowd with some close racing.

See you soon,
Marc


----------



## T Tom (Jun 5, 2009)

Marc

Please keep my name on your list. I may be at the wednesday race before, but that is the day that my wife is flying back. Otherwise see you Sat the 25 th.

Tom McGarry


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

*Tc Esc*

Is touring car open ESC or are you doing sportsman no timing? Thanks.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> Is touring car open ESC or are you doing sportsman no timing? Thanks.


Marc, is going with the rules for sportsmans for this race.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> Marc, is going with the rules for sportsmans for this race.


Thanks!!


----------



## f1freak (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks Bob for taping the A Main.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

WOW !!! FANTASTIC drive Andy and Dave !!


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Barry Z said:


> WOW !!! FANTASTIC drive Andy and Dave !!


What about me?


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

mrbighead said:


> What about me?




Willie, your the BEST. It goes without saying ......


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Barry Z said:


> Willie, your the BEST. It goes without saying ......


Thanks Barry.....LOL


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

*Trophies Ordered*

I just put through the order for the trophies for the anniversary race. I ordered enough trophies for the following classes:

17.5 Rubber
12th scale
VTA

13.5 oval car
17.5 oval truck
oval slash

If we get enough entries for additional classes I will order trophies after the race. Please see me with any questions.....the 1st place trophies are HUGE!!!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

For people coming for the anniversary race there are hotels two to threes miles from the track.


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

*Hotels*

There is a Baymont Inn and Suites on 13 Mile Rd., just off of I-94.


----------



## f1freak (Dec 30, 2006)

:thumbsup::hat::freak:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Hi,
Looks like we have three coming up from The Gate for 17.5 Touring and 12th scale. Do we need to preregister or do we just sign up at the race? We are coming up day of so don't want to make the drive and be shut out.

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

What are the ESC rules for each class? For example, open ESC (boost, turbo) or ROAR Sportsman Spec (no timing advance, boost, turbo, etc.).


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

CarbonJoe said:


> What are the ESC rules for each class? For example, open ESC (boost, turbo) or ROAR Sportsman Spec (no timing advance, boost, turbo, etc.).


Joe, we are running sportsman......


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

*preregistration*

Hey guys, no need to preregister. We have plenty of pit space. If you want to call the store and give us your names we will reserve pit spots near each other. Glad you can make it out, it will be a blast!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

mrbighead said:


> Joe, we are running sportsman......


Willie - 

Does that include 1/12 scale, WGT, etc. or just Rubber TC?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

CarbonJoe said:


> Willie -
> 
> Does that include 1/12 scale, WGT, etc. or just Rubber TC?


Joe, I don't know what they are running for the other classes.Marc have to anwser that one.


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

Joe,

Only 17.5 rubber tc is sportsman stock. 12th scale and WGT are both 13.5 single cell with open esc. VTA will be following the nationally followed rules posted on the VTA website.

Hope this helps out. Looking forward to meeting some racers from other tracks in the area.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

msircracing said:


> I just put through the order for the trophies for the anniversary race. I ordered enough trophies for the following classes:
> 
> 17.5 Rubber
> 12th scale
> ...


The trophies for the anniversary race. First, second, and third places. There is also a tq trophy for each class.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

mrbighead said:


> The trophies for the anniversary race. First, second, and third places. There is also a tq trophy for each class.


Mark if you have time maybe you could get a bigger picture, I ran out of time before I had to leave for work.


----------



## f1freak (Dec 30, 2006)

That trophy is almost as tall as you Willy!


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

f1freak said:


> That trophy is almost as tall as you Willy!


John, Andy or Dave might let you hold one if your nice.lol


----------



## f1freak (Dec 30, 2006)

mrbighead said:


> John, Andy or Dave might let you hold one if your nice.lol


Well... I've seen how close it on on lap times. That last weekend, six of us were all within 0.07 seconds on fast lap. Theres going to be a battle royal for any position. Stock may make it closer but honestly I believe its going to be the toughest race I've been to all summer. Oh and you forgot about James.


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

*Layout*

Here it is............enjoy


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Simply beautiful


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Clock-wise, or counter-clockwise? I assume counter-clockwise for the sake of the oval guys?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

f1freak said:


> Well... I've seen how close it on on lap times. That last weekend, six of us were all within 0.07 seconds on fast lap. Theres going to be a battle royal for any position. Stock may make it closer but honestly I believe its going to be the toughest race I've been to all summer. Oh and you forgot about James.


John, I saved you a seat next to Barry.


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

*Counter-Clockwise*

You are correct, we will be going counter-clockwise


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Barry, 
how is the new car so far?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

*Racing at MSI this weekend*



f1freak said:


> Well... I've seen how close it on on lap times. That last weekend, six of us were all within 0.07 seconds on fast lap. Theres going to be a battle royal for any position. Stock may make it closer but honestly I believe its going to be the toughest race I've been to all summer. Oh and you forgot about James.


John, James know he's fast and Barry,Ray,Matt, and little Will.
Sorry I forgot about Mike S. and Eric ect....


----------

